# Training While Still Sore



## M.J.H. (Apr 11, 2004)

I am trying to get some opinions of training while you're still sore. For example my triceps are still sore, would it be an awful idea to train my chest? I mean I am sure that my strength would be okay, but I just mean in terms of hypertrophy, etc. Is it a bad idea?


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

how long ago did do a tri workout to make them sore?


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

i would workout my chest with sore triceps but i'm not really afraid of overtraining at all like a lot of people are.


----------



## BobtheBuilder (May 21, 2004)

I have this picture of muscle rebuilding itself bigger after it has been torn.  I think it makes it slower to rebuild if you are working it while sore.


----------



## atherjen (May 22, 2004)

hmmm I wonder the same Mike. Ive been very sorry with this Westside training, and even training a bodypart again regardless of its condition.

I would think that its fine... as from my understanding most are who train in such ways..(as I am sure you know anyways).


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> I am trying to get some opinions of training while you're still sore. For example my triceps are still sore, would it be an awful idea to train my chest? I mean I am sure that my strength would be okay, but I just mean in terms of hypertrophy, etc. Is it a bad idea?



you can do an active recovery workout.  but you have to use around 50-65% of the load that you used the previous workout...


----------



## Vale Tudo (May 22, 2004)

I don't know guys, I have read that it can take up to 2 weeks to fully recover from an intense workout.  Now most of the time you would give it about a week for recovery, but that still means that the muscles are still healing, as well as your Central nervous system. I don't think I would do much of anything unless it is like what LAM said. You may want to consider re-working your split.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2004)

that is exactly why it's good to cycle work-outs each week:

example:

week 1 heavy
week 2 lite
week 3 moderate

that type of thing.

as far as the original question, I think it's fine to train chest providing that your triceps have had at least 48 hours of recovery time, but I would not directly train a sore muscle, unless it had been at least 5 days, and then I would probably make a "lite" work-out.


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> I am trying to get some opinions of training while you're still sore. For example my triceps are still sore, would it be an awful idea to train my chest? I mean I am sure that my strength would be okay, but I just mean in terms of hypertrophy, etc. Is it a bad idea?




it all depends. there 3 varying levels of soreness. if you are sore to the point that you are sitting there relaxed and still your tris are sore then I would defn let them recover.
here is a good read addressing muscle damage and what not. check it out:
http://www.t-mag.com/articles/164mm2.html


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 23, 2004)

I don???t really pay any attention when I???m sore. It always goes away after the first 5-10 min after I start working out. It does not affect my workout at all. The hard part is just getting started, after that it???s all smooth sailing.  Just make sure you???re giving your smaller muscles at least 48 hours of rest and the bigger ones at least 72, works for me.


----------

